# CAF Reserves - Prince Rupert, BC



## TheJBJester (24 Nov 2016)

I am interested in joining the reserves. Where is the closest unit to Prince Rupert, BC?


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2016)

TheJBJester said:
			
		

> I am interested in joining the reserves. Where is the closest unit to Prince Rupert, BC?



Reserve Jobs
•39 Canadian Brigade Group (Headquartered in Vancouver)
•39 Combat Engineer Regiment (North, Vancouver, Chilliwack, Trail) 
•39 Service Battalion (Victoria, Richmond)
•39 Signal Regiment (Vancouver, Victoria, Nanaimo) 
•4th Canadian Ranger Patrol Group covers British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba and is headquartered in Victoria, British Columbia.
•5th Field Regiment, RCA (Victoria, Nanaimo) 
•The Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's) (Victoria, Nanaimo, Comox)
•The British Columbia Regiment (Duke of Connaught's Own) (Vancouver) 
•15th Field Regiment, RCA (Vancouver) 
•The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada (Vancouver)
•The British Columbia Dragoons (Kelowna and Vernon) 
•The Rocky Mountain Rangers (Kamloops, Prince George)
•The Royal Westminster Regiment (New Westminster, Chilliwack) 
http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/jobs-careers/reserve.page

Naval Reserve Divisions
British Columbia
HMCS MALAHAT
20 Huron St
Victoria BC V8V 4R1
(250) 363-3535
Recruiting: (250) 363-3883

HMCS DISCOVERY
1200 Stanley Park Dr
Vancouver BC V6G 3E2
(604) 225-2545 ext. 2000
Recruiting: (604) 225-2545 ext. 2031
http://www.navy-marine.forces.gc.ca/en/fleet-units/reserve-divisions.page


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2016)

Another resource is the PHONE BOOK, in the Government pages.


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Another resource is the PHONE BOOK, in the Government pages.


----------



## BC Old Guy (25 Nov 2016)

JBJester:

Prince Rupert is a little small, and isolated, so there isn't a local Reserve unit.  I've just searched the web (you're welcome), and the only elements that are close by (sorta) are some Ranger Patrols.  These are normally community based, so may be difficult to join if you are in Prince Rupert.  From what I've found, the nearest Patrols are Terrace, Kitamat, Port Simpson, Smithers and Stewart.  If you wish to explore further, look them up on the 4 Canadian Ranger Patrol Group (4CRPG) website.

There is a detachment/sub-unit of the Rocky Mountain Rangers (RM Rang) in Prince George.  At one time there were hints that the Navy was considering a Naval Reserve presence in Prince Rupert, but I think that has been overtaken by events.  If you are in Prince Rupert, you will have a better chance of hearing about any developments than I would - since I'm retired, and is in the Fraser Valley.

Good luck on your search.

(minor edit - correct typo)

BCOG


----------



## dimsum (25 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Another resource is the PHONE BOOK, in the Government pages.



I'd bet you dollars to donuts that if you put a White Pages or Yellow Pages in front of someone under 25, s/he would have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2016)

I wouldn't doubt it.

Right now, the kids delivering Flyers to my house have no idea what a mailbox is.  Instead of placing them in the mailbox beside the door, they just throw them on the step.  I get everyone's flyers on the street every Spring up against my fence when the snow melts.  (But I blame Canada Post for that; with their Super Boxes, and no home delivery.)


----------



## TheJBJester (27 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Another resource is the PHONE BOOK, in the Government pages.



Thank you for your input, George. Given the evolution of communication in the last couple decades, it seems to be a lot easier to get answers on the internet nowadays. I have in fact called various departments with the CAF and had no replies to my messages; here I almost immediately had 6, including yours.

I'd like to note that applications to Reg Force is no longer possible in person, by hand, or on paper: All online now.

Good luck


----------



## TheJBJester (27 Nov 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'd bet you dollars to donuts that if you put a White Pages or Yellow Pages in front of someone under 25, s/he would have no idea what to do with it.



Thanks for the reply Dimsum. I'm 24, enjoy woodworking (all of which I do with chisels, planes, spokeshaves, handsaws). I may be as sad to witness the diminishing number of payphones as you are!

Regards


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2016)

TheJBJester said:
			
		

> I may be as sad to witness the diminishing number of payphones as you are!


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2016)

They may not have the experience of finding a coin or coins in a coin slot, but they can buy an English phone booth online.   [

http://www.englishtelephonebooths.com/


----------



## TheJBJester (27 Nov 2016)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> JBJester:
> 
> Prince Rupert is a little small, and isolated, so there isn't a local Reserve unit.  I've just searched the web (you're welcome), and the only elements that are close by (sorta) are some Ranger Patrols.  These are normally community based, so may be difficult to join if you are in Prince Rupert.  From what I've found, the nearest Patrols are Terrace, Kitamat, Port Simpson, Smithers and Stewart.  If you wish to explore further, look them up on the 4 Canadian Ranger Patrol Group (4CRPG) website.
> 
> ...



BC Old Guy,

Thank you very much for the intel. I will be looking into the Ranger Patrols. I was kind of fishing for a Navy unit (although Med Tech would be ideal). Perhaps there are other opportunities that I will come across. 

I had been accepted into Reg Force, but certain life events prevented me from accepting their job offer. Unfortunate, but such is life. I still want an experience with the CAF, and I figured the Reserves would be something I could do while I am finishing my Applied Coastal Ecology program. I'll look into the Ranger Patrols, as well keep my eyes open for other opportunities.

Thanks again!


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They may not have the experience of finding a coin or coins in a coin slot, but they can buy an English phone booth online.   [
> 
> http://www.englishtelephonebooths.com/



A work, we used to put a penny ( remember them? ) in the coin return in hospitals. People used to routinely check them in the hope of finding a coin.


----------



## kratz (27 Nov 2016)

TheJBJester

A simple google search: "Navy Reserve British Columbia" returned the answers you are looking for.

BC only has two NRDs, both are over 1500kms+ drive south of Prince Rupert.


----------



## OldTanker (27 Nov 2016)

I'm familiar with Prince Rupert and frankly, there is no CF reserve unit anywhere within a reasonable commute. However, there is a unit of the Royal Canadian Marine Search and Rescue in Prince Rupert, and if you are looking for some real action, you might try them. Best of luck to you.


----------

